# Steve's Theater Equipment



## toyotafan (Jul 31, 2008)

Here's my equipment. I have a dedicated basement theater that's 17'x24'.

JVC RS20 projector
DaLite HiPower screen (136x67)
Custom DIY 4way motorized masking system
Integra DHC9.9 pre/pro
Emotiva XPA-2 2ch amplifier -L&R mains
Emotiva XPA-5 5ch amplifier - Center and Surrounds
Swan Diva 6.1, C3, 2.1 speakers
Carver AV705 5channel amp - Buttkickers
Oppo BDP-83 Blu-Ray player
Toshiba A3 HD-DVD player
Sony PS3
Microsoft XBox 360
Velodyne SMS-1
Maelstrom 18 (2)
Shiva (3)
Directv HR-23 HD-DVR
Behringer EP2500 (3)


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

A nice collection of gear..:T
Some pics in the Gallery would be nice..


----------



## toyotafan (Jul 31, 2008)

There's a few pics in the gallery now.


----------

